# Calculator?



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a reliable online genetics calculator for predicting coat color? Or is there a good book to pick up that explains the different color genes and their locations? I've found a lot of sites explaining you should breed these groups together, and these groups together, and never mix these groups etc, but I'm looking for something that actually goes into the genetic dominance/combination of certain colors and traits.... if that at all makes sense


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 18, 2013)

The only thing I know is on the evans software. It is able to predict percentage of coat color possibilities. But that costs money. . .

There is a forum that has some genetic gurus! If you are interested in joining I can give you the name via PM. They know more genetics than you would ever care to know lol. They could answer any question you had. Or I could post it up for you and give you the answer. 

Im not sure if anyone here would be able to help. Dont mean to offend anyone that can! I sure wish I could.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a general rabbit genetics article on my website: http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/articles.html

The color calculators out there aren't very accurate. It's better to learn how to predict colors yourself...and much more accurate.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 18, 2013)

Julie I love your article!! I wish I had found it before.

I also secretly despise the C series. It ends up confusing me but your article made it understandable


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Julie, yours is the one that keeps popping up when I do a google search but my work's firewall blocks me from seeing it! I have no idea why lol (Naked bunny pictures???  )

I'll check it out as soon as I get home


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, I know nothing about breeding but that article is so interesting. I´ve saved it to read again, rabbits are indeed amazing.


----------

